# Congress 2009



## Lisa Strass (Aug 3, 2009)

We had a great time at Congress this year! I love seeing my horse show family, and our horses placed quite nicely also.






*Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra*

Congress STAKES CHAMPION Classic Pleasure Driving, Under

A huge thank you to Larry and Murl!






We gave you a challenge this year, but you made it look easy!

*Martin's Mardi Gras Stop N Stare*

Congress Reserve GRAND Classic Mare, Under

Congress Reserve Jr. Champion Classic Mare, Under

Congress Champion Yearling Classic Mare, Under

Congress Champion Amatuer Classic Mare, Under

Congress Reserve Champion Classic Mare Youth 12 & Under with Kelsey

*Wall Street Rock E Mr. Mitz*

Congress Champion Amatuer Classic Gelding, Incentive

Congress Reserve Champion Classic Gelding Youth 12 & Under with Kelsey

Thank you Belinda for another fantastic year and our fourth consecutive Congress Reserve Grand in Halter!!!

*Strasslein Red E Purple Rain*

Congress Reserve Champion Owned, Bred, & Shown

Congress Top Ten Classic Stallion Foal of Current Year

*Strasslein Red E For Rhythm*

Congress Top Ten Futurity Classic Mare Foal of Current Year

Congress Top Ten Classic Mare Foal of Current Year

Congress Top Ten Classic Mare Owned, Bred, & Shown

And I don't own *Linpacojo's Scooter*, but thanks to Ernie Lambdin for letting me drive an awesome Modern Road Pony!!

Congress Reserve Champion Amateur Modern Roadster

3rd - Modern Ladies Roadster

I would also like to thank everyone that helped us out with Isabella, who by the way competed in her first Congress class, Modern Costume! Thank you Paul Cotter for putting that together. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa and Mike



!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww so cute her first class





Congrats on your placings


----------



## Sanny (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on all your wins!! You have some awesome horses and had a terrific show but my favorite horse of yours is........

Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra

Congress STAKES CHAMPION Classic Pleasure Driving, Under

He is beautiful and I love watching him drive.

I am pretty sure he wants to move to Minnesota


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## minih (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your placings!!! And Isabella is a doll


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Lisa,

Cindy and I were talking and we will trade a Congress Grand Champion Mare for one little measly crumb crusher! LOL





Your daughter was a blast for Cindy to help with, she really enjoyed it.








I also really enjoyed Mike & your company. Great results and a lot of fun. See you at R Nationals, I hope.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 4, 2009)

Sanny said:


> Congrats on all your wins!! You have some awesome horses and had a terrific show but my favorite horse of yours is........
> Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra
> 
> Congress STAKES CHAMPION Classic Pleasure Driving, Under
> ...


I'm pretty sure the only way Frank will move to Minnesota is if Mike goes to... Watch out what you wish for! LOL! Thank you for the compliment; Frank truly is a unique pony..







JWC sr. said:


> Hey Lisa,
> Cindy and I were talking and we will trade a Congress Grand Champion Mare for one little measly crumb crusher! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


John~ Please tell Cindy THANK YOU again for me. She was a huge help with the little crumb crusher! Mike and I also really enjoyed getting to visit with you and Cindy.



You will definitely be seeing all of again us at R Nationals!


----------



## Sanny (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to have missed the costume class!! Isabella must have been adorable.





I am looking forward to her and Sienna growing up together and competing in youth together.





I also meant to get a picture of the two of them together.

Maybe we can do one at AMHR Nationals ?


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 6, 2009)

Isabella is a cutie and really very good for a baby that age. She only got fussy when it was time for Momma to feed her. Thanks goodness she looks like her momma and not her daddy. LOL





It was funny watching Mike try to make a bottle for her and keep an eye on the ring while Lisa was showing. He was stressing just a little bit. But he got thru with flying colors. Something I am not sure I could have done at his age, when we were raising our kids.








See everyone at Nationals!


----------



## Linda K (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Lisa,

So where are the pictures of Izzy ????????????? I want to see pictures !

Linda


----------

